# Real Player crashes computer



## newspug (Jun 12, 2001)

I have used Real Player (covering several versions) for years, but in the last few months, whenever I open Real Player (or if I try to use a media application that automatically opens Real Player), my computer restarts. I use Windows Media Player to avoid this, but as you know, many times a website requires a video or audio clip to be viewed by only Real Player. I tried uninstalling and re-installing several times. I have tried installing different versions (basic and premium) of the program. But when I try to use them (play a song, etc.), they all result in the same shut-down sequence. My screen goes blank...and the computer is re-started. By the way, the same thing happens if I try to use Real Jukebox. No other program on my computer causes this same problem. Any advice is greatly appreciated. By the way, I'm a computer idiot, so talk to me like a 5-year-old.


----------



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

You can use other applications to watch streaming Real Audio, theres a program I have called Rioport Audio Manager wich is in my opinion the greatest media playerout there its free at http://www.rioport.com it plays MP3s, MPEGs, Real Audio/Video, CDs and more. You can also burn and rip 50 cds for free then they want you to pay them if you want to keep burning and ripping and other than that its completely free.


----------



## newspug (Jun 12, 2001)

I appreciate the info. But I really need to get real player working as there are websites I frequent (newspaper sites, etc.) that ONLY work with real player. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

Did you hear me it plays streaming Real Media it works just like Real Player except with more features.


----------



## R Carter (Nov 15, 2001)

I am also having the same problem with Real Player on a Windows ME machine. When I click on a sound file that opens real player then it just freezes and does nothing. I am going to check out the web site you mentioned and try to see if that will work better.


Thanks,
Rhonda


----------

